# Sunday show and tell July 25, 2021!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello folks, summer is almost done. With all going on, lets see what you may have found this week or collected. There are still great finds out there being found everyday!  Please post all your cool finds this week! 
Cheers and ride on!


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 25, 2021)

Henley Rollabout


----------



## jd56 (Jul 25, 2021)

I did start a post this morning...but, it looks like I did something wrong.
Thank you George for stepping in and getting it done for me.

Just had surgery last week and I guess the meds are still working.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2021)

It has been raining Cyclemotors !  Three in the past month and two original tanks.  Thank you Jason and Shawn for the assist. Also some pedals; appreciation to Mark Mann and Jim H. 19th century Cheyenne moccasins and some Conn Baker aka: Diavolo ephemera.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2021)

I went to the Beautiful Texas Hill County Swap picked up a few smalls for the garden and scored on this beautiful 1977 Honda Trail 90 . The condition on this ride is amazing.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 25, 2021)

I got some 1:18 scale cars


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 25, 2021)

Stuff. Most will be sold at swaps.

35 Schwinn with motor. Tank was handmade for fuel. Hycrest badged. 






Western Flyer





Misc.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 25, 2021)

These bikes kind of found me . They are being patina restored / preserved for the original owners family. 1937 ish Elgin Robin and Oriole. What’s really cool is the Robins 83 year old dried out falling apart tires hold air and I had the opportunity to take it for a ride !

Respectfully the they are not for sale.

I just thought they where worthy of sharing.
  If any one has a truss Rod , or a pair of truss rods for the Oriole. 
A high grade seat for the Robin. 
Or Elgin Skylark Skirt guards . 
Please let me know.


----------



## vincev (Jul 25, 2021)

Usually not into girls bikes but this original J C Higgins only needs a rear rack light. Also price was half the cost of a batwing head light.............


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 25, 2021)

A few odds and ends, A Joe B prop #15,,a lock clamp both,gifted to me from my buddy @Oldbikes,,Some Real signs for   50 bucks  and under !!!at an Estate Sale and a table full of odds and ends from the same sale.And a E Bay score A Beauty of a Buddy L Steam Shovel for a buck forty to our door!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2021)

Shoot! I forgot to show a great shirt my kids and I found in an Albuquerque used clothing store.  An original 1995 “Kokopelli drummers!”   Jam on!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 25, 2021)

Cleaned up this pair of '53 Roadmasters... Pretty Pretty! I left the roasted USR Chain whitewalls on as they are probably original equipment.

Hit a killer car show in Pomfret Ct with Zane... Lots of eye candy, good tunes & vibes. Check out the purple trimmed Coronet!

Finished the day up with a nice visit with Rose & Mike K they are always up to something amazing!

Just trying to come up with a good follow up for today... Might just curl up with Kat Cat


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 25, 2021)

No bikes stuff but some cool late 1800s bottles for $10..
AND a dump/recycle bin SAVE/SCORE!!!!!!
I saw this in a pile of recycled books.. pick it up and didnt really look at it, as it FELT fluffy, like a water logged, then dried out book..

It was irrelevant as it was headed for  a shredder anyways. But when I got home and opened it, to my pleasant surprise ..It had 2 inside pockets on the covers FULL of documents/papers AND a VERY RARE 1862 Virginia map in excellent condition!!

They are now in the hands of a local historian who actually lives in the original house that some of the documents were signed by! 
And the map? Its in a good home 😎


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2021)

I found a neat item I think might be a antique. I did not get it this last week, but don't think I ever posted it before. I did not want to start a topic and thought this might be the best place to ask a question.







What is it? Is it a wick trimmer? The reason I ask, is when I purchased it the seller asked me if I was into re-upholstery and I wounder if it has a use for that? I then said I thought it was a wick trimmer, and the seller thought it was for upholstery.

I was originally going to sell it, but after showing it to my mother to ask her if she knows what it is.  She said she likes it, and wants me to put it on the antique desk in the family owned cabin.

So is it a candle wick trimmer, or a upholstery tool? I think its made out of some sort of pewter type mixture.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2021)

My dad gave me this tackle box containing these reels his father had. The small silver Climax bait reel was my great grandfather's (1890s?). The half and half can used to  carry weights and homemade  whittled bobbers




And the Hobby Lobby in Tupelo had a 40% off sale on models


----------



## iceman (Jul 25, 2021)

This week I added a couple to the pile. A Raleigh sport, a couple of frames ( I got for free, I think I paid to much). The Roach of the week an old Scorpion muscle bike. And an old oil lamp tail lite.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2021)

Sven said:


> My dad gave me this tackle box containing these reels his father had. The small silver Climax bait reel was my great grandfather's (1890s?). The half and half can used to  carry weights and homemade  whittled bobbers
> View attachment 1451843



You need to restore atleast one of the reels, and catch a fish on it. That's exactly how I first got into vintage tackle. I inherited a few reels from my grandfather on my dads side, and took them apart. I got them working again and caught a few fish.

A while back I restored one of my grandfathers rod and reels, and gave it to my father on fathers day, and took him fishing. It was a fun experience for both of us.

I then started seeking new ones out.

About two to three months ago my moms brother moved out of his house, and gave his entire tackle collection to my brother and I. So I now have fishing items from both of my grandfathers. My uncle had three daughters, and none of his six grand children were interested in fishing. (A few of them are even Vegan). So he gave his fishing collection to my brother and I to preserve.

He called my brother up, and said you have been asking about this for years, come get it.  My brother picked it up, and being the nice guy he is gave me 1/2.

It was not a expensive collection, but it feels good to hold in your hand and catch a fish on something you know your grandfather was using over 70+ years ago. I never met the grandfather on this side of the family. He passed shortly after I was born, but I still feel a connection to these few items I have that once belonged to him.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> So is it a candle wick trimmer, or a upholstery tool? I think its made out of some sort of pewter type mixture.



It is a wick trimmer/candle snuffer.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 25, 2021)

vincev said:


> Usually not into girls bikes but this original J C Higgins only needs a rear rack light. Also price was half the cost of a batwing head light.............
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451796
> ...



Great bike Vince, and you can't beat the price if you got it for much less than the batwing alone.
It's also sporting some cool rear reflectors.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is a wick trimmer/candle snuffer.



I thought so, thanks for the reply. We still burn candles in the cabin, so it has the potential to be used.  I will give it to my mother, since she likes it so much. And tell her I was right.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 25, 2021)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> A few odds and ends, A Joe B prop #15,,a lock clamp both,gifted to me from my buddy @Oldbikes,,Some Real signs for   50 bucks  and under !!!at an Estate Sale and a table full of odds and ends from the same sale.And a E Bay score A Beauty of a Buddy L Steam Shovel for a buck forty to our door!!!View attachment 1451792
> 
> View attachment 1451794
> 
> ...



Great steam shovel you picked up. It reminds me of the one from my favorite kids book "Mike Mulligan and His Steam Shovel".
Shawn M.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 25, 2021)

Picked this Elgin up at an estate sale…. Interesting color combination


----------



## stezell (Jul 25, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Picked this Elgin up at an estate sale…. Interesting color combination
> View attachment 1451955
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool lady Glenn, I'm not sure but I think the rack is from a Higgins. Don't hold me to it though. 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Jul 25, 2021)

I meant to post this last Sunday but to much going on. Our newest addition to the family or pack 3 1/2 year old Expresso came from the track in Wheeling, WV, we took him in as a foster and he fit in so well with our other 4 it was meant to be. If you're ever looking for a sweet and gentle animal to adopt, I would definitely recommend a retired Racer or just go to your local shelter and give a deserving animal a forever home. Hope you all have a good week and keep posting those cool finds. 
Sean


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 25, 2021)

stezell said:


> Very cool lady Glenn, I'm not sure but I think the rack is from a Higgins. Don't hold me to it though.
> Sean



I’m pretty sure Elgin used this rack on 1940s bikes before JC HIGGINS. I have seen a couple examples before 
Here’s another one


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 25, 2021)

A couple new projects found their way to me this week. Hawthorne twin bar and a Black Phantom.
     Hawthorne is just a frame/fork.
    The Phantom is almost complete. It’s just missing fenders and a correct saddle. And I need to find a correct chain guard. It does have a Phantom guard for now, just the wrong color. Forgot to snap a photo of the rest of the parts pile for the Phantom.
  And lastly, a friend of mine recently bought out a pile of parts for ACE aftermarket springers, so I’m patiently waiting for him to sort through the parts so I can get a complete conversion kit from him. In the mean time he hooked me up with the original instructions they came with. Pretty neat!


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2021)

Nothing special. A few Schwinn 20” balloon parts


----------



## morton (Jul 25, 2021)

Not really into trikes but I couldn't pass this one up for $2.  Anyone know the time frame?


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 25, 2021)

I got a pool pump/filter, concrete, some cinder block and a pool!  Blocks just sitting in dirt to size up this deck.


----------



## stezell (Jul 25, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I’m pretty sure Elgin used this rack on 1940s bikes before JC HIGGINS. I have seen a couple examples before
> Here’s another oneView attachment 1452078



I said don't hold me to it Glenn.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 26, 2021)

Late posting, I'm sorry. Found some more Marx slot cars, so I put them together with other stuff I found recently to take to a online consignment auction.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 26, 2021)

The wife and I bought this a few weeks ago. This is in Blaine, WA. We are getting tired of the Arizona summers so we will be spending our summers in Washington from now on. .7 miles from our door  to the ocean. I also found this cool bell at an antique store in Blaine.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 30, 2021)

Awhipple said:


> The wife and I bought this a few weeks ago. This is in Blaine, WA. We are getting tired of the Arizona summers so we will be spending our summers in Washington from now on. .7 miles from our door  to the ocean. I also found this cool bell at an antique store in Blaine.View attachment 1452880
> 
> View attachment 1452881



"But it's a DRY heat!" Like somebody told me: "So's the exhaust from a jet engine!"


----------



## TCollen (Aug 1, 2021)

Oilit said:


> "But it's a DRY heat!" Like somebody told me: "So's the exhaust from a jet engine!"



A dry heat ... like an oven.


----------



## JO BO (Aug 1, 2021)

13

View attachment 1455602


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2021)

kunzog said:


> I got some 1:18 scale cars
> 
> View attachment 1451772
> 
> ...



I just picked up a 1965 Ford Mustang coupe Pro street car blue with white stripes that has a opening hood, doors and trunk for a 20 spot... Really nice car.. Wish i still had the real deal to go with it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2021)

TCollen said:


> A dry heat ... like an oven.



Yeah, Just like Death Valley...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2021)

Krakatoa said:


> Cleaned up this pair of '53 Roadmasters... Pretty Pretty! I left the roasted USR Chain whitewalls on as they are probably original equipment.
> 
> Hit a killer car show in Pomfret Ct with Zane... Lots of eye candy, good tunes & vibes. Check out the purple trimmed Coronet!
> 
> ...



LOVE the 70 Torino GT as that was one of my first cars that i wish i still had.. The pups in the Coupe are really cute and your Cat Kat?! looks content..


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 1, 2021)

Scored this N.O.S Persons siren at the Alameda antique fair this morning.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great steam shovel you picked up. It reminds me of the one from my favorite kids book "Mike Mulligan and His Steam Shovel".
> Shawn M.



I remember that book from when i used to watch Captain Kangaroo when i was a small child. One of my favorite books too. Wish i could find a copy to read to my grand kids...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2021)

morton said:


> Not really into trikes but I couldn't pass this one up for $2.  Anyone know the time frame?
> 
> View attachment 1452105
> 
> ...



Probably from the 60's, maybe the 70's... Nice find for 2 bucks...


----------

